# Cheap Way to Cover Cinderblock Walls



## dasjambo (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I'm trying to cover up my cinderblock walls on a limited budget and with limited time for installation.

What I'm thinking about right now is getting some of these panels: 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_296727-46498-139_0_?productId=3031277&Ntt=fashionwall&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=fashionwall$y=0$x=0

And just painting over them. Easy enough, but I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts? Anyone have experience working with this kind of panel? Or other suggestions?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

dasjambo said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to cover up my cinderblock walls on a limited budget and with limited time for installation.
> 
> ...


It looks like you still need furring strips. At $21 for a 4x8 sheet for this stuff, drywall and would be easily half the cost


----------



## dasjambo (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah I was planning on skipping the furring strips here...it's more of a temporary fix. You think I'd still need them with this?


----------

